# this afternoon's walk



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

a couple of quick digi-snaps from our last walk.

joe


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How cute! Love the first shot.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow I love the effect of him shaking his head in the first pic. It's really cool looking. He's so cute, he looks like little lion with that big mane of hair.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Mugsy is really cute! I am wondering if he is related to Oreo. The graying on Mugsy's tail is exactly like Oreo's and the colour changes are like Oreo's too. Oreo had two brothers, one is Sully (Krimmyk) and there was one all black with little white markings on his muzzle and chin. I got him from Pocopayasos' in Val Caron, Ontario. It would be so awesome to have found another sibling


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mugsy is from a local breeder here in edmonton (just outside of edm. actually).
there are 2 breeders here that seem to specialze in small dogs and both breed havanese.

joe


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

He is a a cutey pie but the resemblance is uncanny  Nice to meet another fellow canadian here too


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

He's just so darn CUTE!!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Joe--

You really got an exceptional action shot there! Love that Hav shake!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great pix Joe! Thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Joe~ I love the 1st 'action' shot. Mugsy is one very cute hav!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joe very cute - he looks so lovable!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks a lot like Cosmo -- so of course he is adorable .
I love it when they lock eyes like that .. Too cute !!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks all, that first shot was just luck...a combination of shutter lag and whirling dervish.

mugs could easily be the perfect dog if he would just learn to 'go' outside only.

joe


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

How is he doing Joe? He is getting better with the house training? Still trying the bells?

Just thinking of you and your mugsy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a cute puss!!!!! I love the 'shake' photo. Too cool!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Joe,

Those are great pictures!!! I love the action shot, but the close up just melted my heart.  Mugsy is just stunning!!!!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

whitBmom said:


> Mugsy is really cute! I am wondering if he is related to Oreo. The graying on Mugsy's tail is exactly like Oreo's and the colour changes are like Oreo's too. Oreo had two brothers, one is Sully (Krimmyk) and there was one all black with little white markings on his muzzle and chin. I got him from Pocopayasos' in Val Caron, Ontario. It would be so awesome to have found another sibling


Their other brother is in California last I talked to Karen of Kokomo Havanese.

Mugsy is just darling and his coat has grown out beautifully since his cut! Love the pictures.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Mugsy is such a pretty boy...where's Kaylie???
I think that we need some new pictures of her as well


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Eva, this thread is over a year old! But I agree, I think we need new pictures of Kaylie (and Mugsy)!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love the first one, he's so cute!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Canadian thick coats*

Do havanese in Canada have thicker coats? They just seem to...
My dogs are from Arizona and don't have near the thickness of Mugsy or Bailey from Canada.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i can't say about the thicker coats as i have not met any non canadian havs.
i feel badly about not having any new pics. i have been remiss in my photo duties. it happens every winter, cabin fever, the long cold winters has us all going a bit squirrelly. too much time indoors and not enough outdoors. walks are short and quick and the dogs run back to the front door wanting in asap.
the good news is they both have learned to use pee pads and clean up is easier than when they were using the rug.
as to fur, kaylie's is filling in beautifully, she requires next to no brushing and has nary a mat. poor mugsy still mats up just looking at him. i fear i will have to find a nice short cut for him and maintain a shorter coat than i would prefer.
joe


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Mugs is cute!
Linda, Dusty is from AZ, and we live in AZ and she has a super thick coat! Hers is much thicker than most of the other AZ havs I have seen. I agree though, the canadian dogs do seem to look like they have nice thick coats from the photos I see.


----------

